# Lost rope on Clear Creek



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Lost a 70' yellow throw rope in the lower section of the Narrows the evening of 5/27/10. It was inadvertently released after unpinning a boat about 3/4 of the way through the drop (maybe 50 yards past the undercut on the left side). Got a crew going to look for it tomorrow. Multiple boats ran through the section without problems after we lost the rope, but please be aware.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Rope found! Thanks Justin and crew!


----------

